# running new wire for apartment



## cisz (Jun 30, 2012)

We want to run a 2nd hot wire to an apartment in a nyc apartment building. It's an old building and, in the past, new wires were run up an old dumb waiter shaft. However, the shaft is too clogged to use anymore. Some previous installations drilled through the hall floors but this is very tedious.

We were thinking of running it up the side of the building using outdoor emt but were wondering what the code would be on that.

Help appreciated.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Other than being ugly, nothing prevents it.

Code would be Chapters 1,2 and 3, along with Articles 300, 310 and 358.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've done it a couple times...I call it my "last resort" method...but if some one doesn't like a little drywall destroyed this way works great.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

So you do _"electric, plumbing, drywall, etc."_ (I love the "etc" lol) all in NYC? Are you licensed and insured for all of this in NYC. :whistling


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sometimes this is the only way to get the job done. I am putting together an estimate for an old 3 floor apartment house down the street from me that is over 200yrs old. Home currently has forced hot air heat but the owner wants electric heat put in the top two floors. Second floor has main panel on outside wall :thumbsup:, i will be running conduit around the outside of the building and installing electric heater below the windows "on the inside of course". 3rd floor has the main panel inside a closet in the middle of the apartment so i will be opening up the interior wall where the SEU is running up the side of the building and installing a main panel there. Grounding that puppy will be expensive :laughing:. Then i can do the same as the second floor, run conduit around the outside walls of the building and coming through the walls for the heaters. Next time i am on the 3rd floor i am going to drop a plumb bob down to the ground so i can take a pic of how bad this building leans too.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*emt*

current NEC rules allow you to use emt on exterior of building. use fittings rated for outdoor use, wet location rated conductors, secure or support the conduit maximum every ten feet and within three feet of every box

I. General
358.1 Scope. This article covers the use, installation, and
construction specifications for electrical metallic tubing
(EMT) and associated fittings.
358.2 Definition.
Electrical Metallic Tubing (EMT). An unthreaded thin wall
raceway of circular cross section designed for the physical
protection and routing of conductors and cables and for use
as an equipment grounding conductor when installed
utilizing appropriate fittings. EMT is generally made of
steel (ferrous) with protective coatings or aluminum
(nonferrous) .
2010 California Electrical Code
358.6 Listing Requirements. EMT, factory elbows, and
associated fittings shall be listed.
II. Installation
358.10 Uses Permitted.
(A) Exposed and Concealed. The use of EMT shall be
permitted for both exposed and concealed work.
(B) Corrosion Protection. Ferrous or nonferrous EMT,
elbows, couplings, and fittings shall be permitted to be
installed in concrete, in direct contact with the earth, or in
areas subject to severe corrosive influences where protected
by corrosion protection and judged suitable for the condition.
(C) Wet Locations. All supports, bolts, straps, screws, and
so forth shall be of corrosion-resistant materials or
protected against corrosion by corrosion-resistant materials.
FPN: See 300.6 for protection against corrosion.
358.12 Uses Not Permitted. EMT shall not be used under
the following conditions:
(1) Where, during installation or afterward, it will be
subject to severe physical damage.
(2) Where protected from corrosion solely by enamel.
(3) In cinder concrete or cinder fill where subj ect to
permanent moisture unless protected on all sides by a
layer of non cinder concrete at least 50 mm (2 in.) thick
or unless the tubing is at least 450 mm (18 in.) under
the fill.
(4) In any hazardous (classified) location except as
permitted by l~lltl1~mJg~a~~J~~~
(5) For the support of luminaires or other equipment
except conduit bodies no larger than the largest trade
size of the tubing.
(6) Where practicable, dissimilar metals in contact
anywhere in the system shall be avoided to eliminate
the possibility of galvanic action.
Exception: Aluminum fittings and enclosures shall be
permitted to be used with steel EMT where not subject to
severe corrosive influences.
358.20 Size.
(A) Minimum. EMT sm'tller than metric designator 16
(trade size Y2) shall not be used.(B) Maximum. The maximum size of EMT shall be metric
designator 103 (trade size 4).
FPN: See 300.1 (C) for the metric designators and trade
sizes. These are for identification purposes only and do not
relate to actual dimensions.
358.22 Number of Conductors. The number of
conductors shall not exceed that permitted by the
percentage fill specified in Table 1, Chapter 9.
Cables shall be permitted to be installed where such use is
not prohibited by the respective cable articles. The number
of cables shall not exceed the allowable percentage fill
specified in Table 1, Chapter 9.
358.24 Bends - How Made. Bends shall be made so that
the tubing is not damaged and the internal diameter of the
tubing is not effectively reduced. The radius of the curve of
any field bend to the centerline of the tubing shall not be
less than shown in Table 2, Chapter 9 for one-shot and full
shoe benders.
358.26 Bends - Number in One Run. There shall not be
more than the equivalent of four quarter bends (360
degrees total) between pull points, for example, conduit
bodies and boxes.
358.28 Reaming and Threading.
(A) Reaming. All cut ends of EMT shall be reamed or
otherwise finished to remove rough edges.
(B) Threading. EMT shall not be threaded.
Exception: EMT with factory threaded integral couplings
complying with 358.100.
358.30 Securing and Supporting. EMT shall be installed
as a complete system in accordance with 300.18 and shall
be securely fastened in place and supported in accordance
with 358.30(A) and (B)
(A) Securely Fastened. EMT shall be securely fastened in
place at least every 3 m (10 ft). In addition, each EMT run
between termination points shall be securely fastened
within 900 mm (3 ft) of each outlet box, junction box,
device box, cabinet, conduit body, or other tubing
termination.
Exception No.1: Fastening of unbroken lengths shall be
permitted to be increased to a distance of 1.5 m (5 ft)
where structural members do not readily permit fastening
within 900 mm (3 ft).
Exception No.2: For concealed work in finished buildings
or prefinished wall panels where such securing is
70-208
impracticable, unbroken lengths (without coupling) of EMT
shall be permitted to be fished.
(B) Supports. Horizontal runs of EMT supported by
openings through framing members at intervals not greater
than 3 m (10 ft) and securely fastened within 900 mm (3 ft)
of termination points shall be permitted.
358.42 Couplings and Connectors. Couplings and
connectors used with EMT shall be made up tight. Where
buried in masonry or concrete, they shall be concretetight
type. Where installed in wet locations, they shall comply
with 314.15.
358.56 Splices and Taps. Splices and taps shall be made
in accordance with 300.15.
358~60 Grounding. EMT shall be permitted as an
equipment grounding conductor.
•


----------

